# Bow fronted aquariums?



## bugs (20 Aug 2008)

Would you?


----------



## Superman (20 Aug 2008)

I'm a fan of Bow fronted as I have one, although I wouldn't get one again.

I would say that for planted tanks a straight front is better, including for photo purposes.


----------



## JamesM (20 Aug 2008)

When I first saw a bow fronted tank about ten years ago, I wanted one. Then I saw it full of water and said no thanks. Not my cup of vodka.


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Aug 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> When I first saw a bow fronted tank about ten years ago, I wanted one. Then I saw it full of water and said no thanks. Not my cup of vodka.


Yep exactly the same here


----------



## teg1203 (20 Aug 2008)

I reckon your tank is a piece of furniture and should fit in as such. I like a clean almost minimalist style so boxes, rectangles and clean lines are how I like things, but each to their own. Also, like most houses with families in, the decor and arrangement of everything is in constant flux (not by my choice you understand  ) and it is difficult to fit a bow front into all arrangements. The good old cube/box can be accomodated anywhere.


----------



## Mr Bee (21 Aug 2008)

On the face of it, when I first saw one I thought they looked quite good, nice and fancy and different from the usual box.

But I think when I see them in the shop, that the curve of the front tends to distort the image a bit, and looks to me a bit like your looking at the tank through a 'fish eye' lens.  So although I like the style and appearance of the bow front, I wouldn't have one, as I prefer the clearer image you get of the tank contents with a flat front aqauarium.

But hey, each to their own, thats just my 2p worth!


----------



## nickyc (21 Aug 2008)

We've got 2!  I much prefer how they look and agree with what's been said about fitting in to your home.  Ours work really well.  I agree they don't take a good photo, but i'm no photographer.  I like the fact that the perspective is different depending on where you sit - it adds new dimensions and challenges to your aquascape


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Aug 2008)

i liked them until i put all the decor and fish in, it makes them slightly bigger. I wish i had a flat panel.they are ok to get a bit more water volume if you need it - not ideal for plants though


----------



## Fred Dulley (27 Aug 2008)

I said yes because I visited the Aqua Jardin in Gloucestershire and their bow fronted Juwel Vision 450 was planted up with pressurized CO2, t5, and it looked fantastic.


----------



## Spider Pig (28 Aug 2008)

Visually I think they are more striking than flat fronted aquariums, and are more suited to smaller spaces as the front can be viewed from other angles. This would make them an ideal choice for displaying fish but I think that flat fronted aquariums are better for plants, especially for photography.


----------

